

Consolidating a dot zero release - j_col
http://www.alphadevx.com/a/369-Consolidating-a-dot-zero-release

======
harscoat
Hi J_col sorry to reach you like this (you did not put an email). Remember
<http://DidThis.com> discussion on HN back in February: Fyi we build the
website I hope you'll like it (still rough). my contacts denis @quantter com.
Cheers! (just want to prove some real karma here: you asked, we did :)

